# Wood for a park bench?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 15-plus-year-old park bench that looks a little like this:










I'd like to rebuild it using new wood, and since all the boards are straight, uniform width, and 3/4-inch thick, it should be a good beginner project.

My question is, what wood should I used? I'd prefer to either leave it natural or possible clear-coat it, rather than cover the wood with paint. I thought some cedar boards from the local big box store might work, but they felt too flimsy. Any suggestions? If I decide to finish the boards, should I use an oil or something like polyurethane?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have used cedar (western red) with spar varnish … looks good for 3 or 4 years, but starts checking pretty badly if left out in the sun. Some guys use white oak. If available in your locale, you might consider cypress.

-Gerry


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Cedar won't hold up on that span in that thickness. Just my opinion
but I'm pretty sure the seat will sag in the middle when it's sat on
and the wood may break.

I'd use something springy and resilient like ash or oak.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Loren is right … all of the benches I have built with cedar have supporting frames with laterals every 30 inches or so.

-Gerry


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I rebuilt two similar benches using Ipe. Hard and very dense, but it's supposed to last for years in the weather.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

If it is outdoors look at Ipe. Ash and Red Oak would not be suitable for exterior use. White Oak would work also, but Ipe is perfect for a project like this IMO.


----------

